# RamCat Broadheads By: Smoke Broad Heads



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

RamCat Broadheads
By: Smoke Broad Heads
www.smokebroadheads.com



I was attending a outdoor trade show and was handed a set of broadheads. Not real big on writing about broadheads because of all the technicalities I was not looking to do anything. I came home and they sat around for a few weeks and finally out of boredom I got them out set up a couple of arrows that I had already tuned in with fieldtips. I proceeded to head out and shot both arrows with the RamCats on the end of the shaft. I was completely surprised to see that they hit right where my fieldtips hit. I thought no way can this work so I moved back 10 more yards to 30 yards and shot. Again right where my field tips hit. So I thought these are worth writing about. This is not to say no other broadheads I have used are worth writing about and use on occasion. 
I began reading more on these and learned about the patented deep lobes in the cutting tip. Which are designed to create a airfoil that drafts wind over the blades and does not allow wind-planing, making for more accurate shots. Once in the animal, the lobes create a hydrofoil forcing body mass outward removing friction down the arrow resulting in deeper penetration.
The offset blade designed RamCat broadheads come available in a 100 and a 125 grain weight. The 100 grain allows for a 1 3/8” cutting diameter and the 125 grain creates a 1 1/2” diameter cut. Blades are replaceable and come sharpened on both the front and backsides of the blade. If there is no pass through the blades with cut their way back out.
If you are looking for new broadheads or a change go to www.smokebroadheads.com for more information or to find a dealer close to you.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## d_ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice review. Thank you for spending the time and sharing with others.


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Not a problem, I appreciate the comment and feel free to read other reviews I have written at GarysBowhunting.com


----------



## PPAS (Jul 17, 2007)

The RamCat is the best fixed blade broadhead that I have shot to date. With a bow that is in tune, they do have the same point of impact as my field points. I bought some last year and I was sold after the first few groups. Three arrow groups at 80yds could be covered with the palm of my hand. The Ramcats are also very sharp, almost scary sharp, as a warning make sure your arrows are long enough to keep the blades away from your fingers at full draw because they are sharpend on both sides of the blade. Also make sure you have a good broadhead target, mine shot clean through my McKenzie Shotblocker target. I had to shoot the bottom of the target to keep them from passing through.


----------



## NYdeerhunter92 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been reading a lot of good things about these recently while researching potential buys.
Several Youtube videos showed the RamCat had the best <by FAR> penetration of several different makes of broadhead, both anectdotally and scientifically. Unfortunately, we can't use barbed broadheads in New York for hunting deer, so no Ramcats for me :angry:


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2007)

NYdeerhunter92 said:


> I've been reading a lot of good things about these recently while researching potential buys.
> Several Youtube videos showed the RamCat had the best <by FAR> penetration of several different makes of broadhead, both anectdotally and scientifically. Unfortunately, we can't use barbed broadheads in New York for hunting deer, so no Ramcats for me :angry:


Ramcats are not concitered barbed because they fold back and are completely legal in New York.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

These heads are awesome. And work incredible on turkeys.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

These are great heads. They fly just like field tips. this is my third turkey with a bow. Last 2 years I used mech., but this year i switched to Ramcats and they worked great. I prefer a fixed head and the flight is outstanding. Shot turkey at 30 yds.


----------



## jeffw1999 (Apr 16, 2012)

I was not looking to do anything. I came home and they sat around for a few weeks and finally out of boredom I got them out set up a couple of arrows that I had already tuned in with fieldtips. I proceeded to head out and shot both arrows with the RamCats on the end of the shaft.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

*paulieii here*

diet solution


----------

